
MediaMath's ground-breaking new paper on causal ad-effectiveness measurement - pchal
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1705.00634<p>Abstract:
The problem of measuring the true incremental effectiveness of a digital advertising campaign is of increasing importance to marketers. With a large and increasing percentage of digital advertising delivered via Demand-Side-Platforms (DSPs) executing campaigns via Real-Time-Bidding (RTB) auctions and programmatic approaches, a measurement solution that satisfies both advertiser concerns and the constraints of a DSP is of particular interest.<p>MediaMath (a DSP) has developed the first practical, statistically sound randomization-based methodology for causal ad effectiveness (or Ad Lift) measurement by a DSP (or similar digital advertising execution system that may not have full control over the advertising transaction mechanisms). We describe our solution and establish its soundness within the causal framework of counterfactuals and potential outcomes, and present a Gibbs-sampling procedure for estimating confidence intervals around the estimated Ad Lift. We also address practical complications (unique to the digital advertising setting) that stem from the fact that digital advertising is targeted and measured via identifiers (e.g., cookies, mobile advertising IDs) that may not be stable over time. One such complication is the repeated occurrence of identifiers, leading to interference among observations. Another is due to the possibility of multiple identifiers being associated with the same consumer, leading to &quot;contamination&quot; with some of their identifiers being assigned to the Treatment group and others to the Control group. Complications such as these have severely impaired previous efforts to derive accurate measurements of lift in practice.<p>In contrast to a few other papers on the subject, this paper has an expository aim as well, and provides a rigorous, self-contained, and readily-implementable treatment of all relevant concepts.
======
brudgers
An interesting article. On Hacker News, using the article title is preferred.
_Counterfactual-based Incrementality Measurement in a Digital Ad-Buying
Platform_ is more informative.

To submit a clickable link using the "submit" page, leave the the |text| box
empty. After clicking the |submit| button, you will be redirected to the |new|
page and will be able to view the comments page and add comments.

~~~
pchal
Thanks for the advice, it was my first post :)

